# Oil temp?



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

1997 suzuki kingquad, Was driving around the neighborhood the other day, After a big snow, looking for drives to plow... And oil temp light came on, then went off, then back on, then twinkled a bit, then back off.... What could cause that...Plow was lifted, and some drunk who lives down the street said the plow was blocking air to the oil cooler.That just dont sound right, so what do you guys think?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you change oil lately? Could be sludge mess oil temp sensor

Have you sniff oil to see if it burnt. Have you clean radiator for oil cooler to make sure it flow good?


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Give the drunk down the street from you a little respect because he was spot on with his diagnosis. I've been plowing with my 95 KQ since 2000. They are a great machine for snow but require a couple of mods to be user friendly. 

The first mod directly addresses your oil temp problem. Suzuki makes a heavy duty, waterproof engine fan that mounts between the oil cooler and the engine. It is wired into the engine temp sensor, so it comes on automatically. If you don't get this addressed you will vapor lock the carb. Ask me how I know.

The second mod is to alter the neutral safety switch so that you can start while in gear. Dealing with the cold blooded animal on a few frigid mornings will convince you of this.

The third is to eliminate the stop that prevents engagement of the differential lock unless you are in low range. Typical mode for me is to plow in mid range, first gear, locking in the front differential on the fly as needed. 

I've also done some rigging for night use. I installed a halogen back up light and rigged a headlight to my handlebar so I can leave the factory headlights off. I recently also installed a mast for a LED beacon and added some LED marker lights. Don't want to get run over out there.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

Im having trouble finding one of these fans, Every place says no longer availible


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

Today i started the atv, after sitting cold all night, and oil temp light just stays on from the start, I rode around plowing today, And the light stayed on for about 30minutes, then went out for a bit, then came back on... I figured it must be a sensor issue if it lights up from the start, im really confused


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

J_Bryant;1551251 said:


> Today i started the atv, after sitting cold all night, and oil temp light just stays on from the start, I rode around plowing today, And the light stayed on for about 30minutes, then went out for a bit, then came back on... I figured it must be a sensor issue if it lights up from the start, im really confused


Answer my questions
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1550387&postcount=2


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

J_Bryant;1551251 said:


> Today i started the atv, after sitting cold all night, and oil temp light just stays on from the start, I rode around plowing today, And the light stayed on for about 30minutes, then went out for a bit, then came back on... I figured it must be a sensor issue if it lights up from the start, im really confused


Assuming that you have changed the oil recently like Milwaukee suggested, clean the contacts for the temp sensor and dose the connection with dielectric grease. You may have gotten the connection wet riding in the snow. While the connection is apart, remove the sensor and clean the grease off of it.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

i bought this atv a few months ago, october, i belive, The guy said it had a "recent change" but did not say when, I checked oil only with the peep glass on side of motor, I just ordered a oil filter, Parts store will have it in tomorrow, Whats good oil to use for the cold? 5w-30?


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

J_Bryant;1551550 said:


> i bought this atv a few months ago, october, i belive, The guy said it had a "recent change" but did not say when, I checked oil only with the peep glass on side of motor, I just ordered a oil filter, Parts store will have it in tomorrow, Whats good oil to use for the cold? 5w-30?


Use a plain jane 10w40, no synthetics or friction modifiers. I use valvoline, but whatever dino oil that you can find on sale will work. You need to remember that the oil is doing double/triple duty, lubing the engine, transmission/wet clutch, and the rear gears. The clutch won't thank you if you use an oil that is too slippery or too light.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

I just found the origanal book for this atv, and it says in cold weather, use 5w-30....


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

You had better look at what they define as cold and remember that your going to be working the snot out of it. Those are general recommendations for trail riding, etc. In heavy snows, I've had my cooling fan kick on in below zero weather. Like your neighbor told you, there is no air flowing over the oil cooler. It's your quad, do what you think.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks, I think im gonna go with what you said, I did not think of that...


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

with thicker oil, Do you have any issues with starting in the cold weather?


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

No problems starting, although I do keep a battery tender plugged in when not in use. The winch tends to be hard on the battery and much of my plowing is before daybreak so the lights also take their toll. I wired a pigtail from the battery so I can plug it in without removing the cover.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

oil and filter change did not fix problem, its always on when key is on, Im gonna get to sensors next, just not now, no heat in garage and its like 12 degrees, im frozen... It dont seem like it could be the plow blocking air to the oil cooler, because its always on, even after atv has sat all light


----------

